

YC Applicants in San Francisco: Want to meet up? - xper01

YC Applicants or YC Backed Startups: Anyone in or near San Francisco want to meetup to share experiences? I propose meeting up at Coffeebar in San Francisco at 3pm on Saturday, 11/15. Please shoot me an email to let me know if you can make it (see about.me page on profile).
======
vijaysabari
Hello, I am Vijay, CEO of www.buydealz.com we can share our experience

------
saurabhpalan
Are you suggesting 11/15 i.e today at 3pm or Saturday 11/17 at 3pm?

------
vijaysabari
Can you please confirm the date

